# Rancilio Silvia PRO - Just Launched



## Pablo El Beano

Looks Interesting. Double boiler packed into a small unit, dual PID with shot timer, programmable wake-up mode etc... If they price this right, it could shake up the entry level arena a bit.

Can anyone tell from the specs, or switches, does it look like you can turn off the steam boiler to save energy etc if you only wanted to use the brew boiler?

https://www.ranciliogroup.com/rancilio/silvia-xl/silvia-pro/

https://www.ranciliogroup.com/app/uploads/2019/10/RancilioGroup_Homeline_Catalogue_Digital_EN.pdf


----------



## PPapa

If this is in £1k-1.5k region, this is HOT.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

The middle button on the left column seems to have a eram drawing, so, it might be that it will turn the steam boiler on.


----------



## Pablo El Beano

PPapa said:


> If this is in £1k-1.5k region, this is HOT.


 Looking at your average price of the Silvia in Uk of 400 quid Id reckon 11-1200 quid on this would be the go. Thats about $2200 AUD for us down here. A serious contender in that range of DB's. Its only really the Profitec 300 and the Expobar Minore that come in with PID around that sort of dough.


----------



## Inspector

Main boiler Capacity0.3 liter / 0.07 UK ga


Steam boiler capacity1 liter / 0.22 gal


Energy saving insulated Yes


0.3 liters main boiler. Would that be sufficient to make 4 espressos one after another?


----------



## Pablo El Beano

Inspector said:


> Main boiler Capacity0.3 liter / 0.07 UK ga
> 
> 
> Steam boiler capacity1 liter / 0.22 gal
> 
> 
> Energy saving insulated Yes
> 
> 
> 0.3 liters main boiler. Would that be sufficient to make 4 espressos one after another?


 Only just. As long as you're not flushing in between i guess. You'd have to keep an eye on the PID though for your recovery after each shot, but I guess the boiler would automatically pull in some fresh water after each shot anyway? Someone correct me if i'm wrong, but thats how my GC works I'm sure.


----------



## ashcroc

Looks like it'll blow the Classic pro out of the water.
Wonder if the auto off will be as easy to disable as the current Silvia's.


----------



## Pablo El Beano

ashcroc said:


> Looks like it'll blow the Classic pro out of the water.
> Wonder if the auto off will be as easy to disable as the current Silvia's.


 Different beast though isn't it. The auto off on my GC drives me nuts.


----------



## filthynines

Not pretty, IMO. Though I said that about the white Niche, and you can guess what my grinder is...


----------



## ashcroc

Pablo El Beano said:


> Different beast though isn't it. The auto off on my GC drives me nuts.


Absolutely. Priced right, it could be a worthy contender for the Sage DB.


----------



## MrShades

ashcroc said:


> Looks like it'll blow the Classic pro out of the water.
> Wonder if the auto off will be as easy to disable as the current Silvia's.


 It probably will blow it out of the water.... BUT it'll probably also be 2-3x the price of even a new Classic Pro (and more like 10x the price of a used Classic), which is a significant consideration for most people in the usual Gaggia Classic vs Silvia dilemma.


----------



## PPapa

Inspector said:


> Main boiler Capacity0.3 liter / 0.07 UK ga
> Steam boiler capacity1 liter / 0.22 gal
> Energy saving insulated Yes
> 
> 0.3 liters main boiler. Would that be sufficient to make 4 espressos one after another?


LMLM has a 170ml boiler, which I think is non-standard, but I reckon that's plenty for most folk. Doing back-to-back without a fast on-demand grinder and multiple portafilters is a slow enough process regardless.


----------



## lake_m

I think they will try to get it under £1k. If so it will do well but above that you're into Minima territory.


----------



## Nikko

Long time coming. Unless they get too greedy, should cost less than two Silvias, so well below £800.


----------



## PPapa

Nikko said:


> Long time coming. Unless they get too greedy, should cost less than two Silvias, so well below £800.


and PID.


----------



## Mrboots2u

PPapa said:


> If this is in £1k-1.5k region, this is HOT.


 not sure id be paying £1.5 k for the specs of this. A Bianca can be had for £1700-1800

If it's say £800 then people might look at it , given the silvia price at the moment , i doubt it though .

Be interested to see how they are running the 0.3 litre brew boiler and the temp management it has . 1 litre steam boiler , it has a temperature indicator not a PID ?

Photo looks like a franken silvia , looks wise is pretty dated or like they just cant be bothered to make a new machine. Steam boiler is 1litre so on the small side too?

The drip tray looks tiny ? which was really frustrating on the slivia , can it be plumbed ?

Looks like a half arsed response on paper with old bits from the factory , lastly it is neither shiny nor a kitchen friendly home appliance looks wise


----------



## L&R

This machine is in compact dual boiler class, compare it with similar designs like Lelit PL92T. I like its retro look


----------



## Mrboots2u

L&R said:


> This machine is in compact dual boiler class compare it with similar designs like Lelit PL92T. I like its retro look


 Will need to be around the £1100 mark.

Sometimes retro is a design decision , sometimes its coz they just aint changed the design for 30 years


----------



## L&R

I agree yet will see.


----------



## ashcroc

Mrboots2u said:


> not sure id be paying £1.5 k for the specs of this. A Bianca can be had for £1700-1800
> 
> If it's say £800 then people might look at it , given the silvia price at the moment , i doubt it though .
> 
> Be interested to see how they are running the 0.3 litre brew boiler and the temp management it has . 1 litre steam boiler , it has a temperature indicator not a PID ?
> 
> Photo looks like a franken silvia , looks wise is pretty dated or like they just cant be bothered to make a new machine. Steam boiler is 1litre so on the small side too?
> 
> The drip tray looks tiny ? which was really frustrating on the slivia , can it be plumbed ?
> 
> Looks like a half arsed response on paper with old bits from the factory , lastly it is neither shiny nor a kitchen friendly home appliance looks wise


Am guessing you haven't read the specs on the linky in the first post where it specifically states it has a PID. 

Looks wise.....It looks like a Silvia.


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> Looks wise.....It looks like a Silvia.


 Simple, clean and utilitarian. Better than most ACS or Lelit machines to be honest.


----------



## Bica60s

I like the looks of that...sadly it will be over my budget which just stretches to a Silvia V6 or Lelit PL41


----------



## El carajillo

It does mention auto off for EU, it does not say if it is optionally on/off or non adjustable. ?


----------



## ashcroc

El carajillo said:


> It does mention auto off for EU, it does not say if it is optionally on/off or non adjustable. ?


Probably non adjustable like the standard Silvia.


----------



## Kman10

I asked Bella barista about stocking this but they said the price was too high

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanere2long

Just launched for pre-order on BB. £1,295.

Why would this be better than say for example, the Lelit Elizabeth PL92T?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rancilio-silvia-pro.html


----------



## DavecUK

Does more expensive mean it's better?


----------



## ChilledMatt

I have a soft spot for Silvias and as such this machine interests me. But, I do think it seems a bit pricey.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## PPapa

If you are trying to hide an upgrade from significant other and already have a Silvia, that's an easy sell.

"Darling, I just added a screen to the machine we already have. Oh and I just had to replace blinker fluid for your car which cost us £1300!"


----------



## Guest

There's no need to speculate on features, just read the docs in the first post and watch the video from Rancilio https://youtu.be/eL1abIteL1abIteroQ

I had a Silvia v4 for several years before switching to filter at home, but I've been keeping my eyes open for an affordable dual boiler machine to tempt me back to espresso. Maybe this is it (the Sage didn't, due to price)


----------

